# sugerbabys first cut



## Carma (Mar 10, 2015)

I took her in where I have my boxer bathed. I was very disappointed about how it turned out. Very uneven in obvious places. I tell you they have lost my business. I will never go there again. They did say she behaved well so it wasn't her that was the problem. I wish I would have researched a little. I looked on line after and saw that they have a low rating. Well lesson learned.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

For years I had my first Havanese groomed monthly and always was disappointed with the results Finally I ended up grooming him myself when he had medical problems and I felt it was unsafe to leave him for hours at a shop. I think it is best to find a home groomer. I found a groomer who comes to house and does a wonderful job. She plans the time just for them that day. Grooming at home is so much easier on them. The best part is I get to watch and learn alot in the process


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

How wonderful! I have heard of a groomer around here who comes to your home in a van but not into your home! That would be great!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It works out great for us... I never have to worry about taking them in early or picking them up at a certain time. She brings everything with her. If I am not at home she can just come in and groom them. Scout and Truffles love her


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree that I would never leave my dog at a groomer for hours and hours. However, if you ask, many groomers will let you stay with your dog and take them right home, especially if you choose are first appointment of the day. I think that as the day goes on, the times get more "iffy", so they are reluctant to have an owner just "hanging out".


----------

